# Changing Planted Tanks Substrate



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

I currently have a 55 Gallon planted tank with just a gravel substrate. I recently got a bag of Eco Complete and 2 bags of Flourite for a steal, $25 for all 3 bags. So now I have to change out the substrate. 

What do you think of my planning and have I thought of everything. 

A day or so before I will have rinsed out the flourite, but have been told there's no need to rinse the eco complete.

I have the plan in mind of 1 large storage container with old tank water, put in a heater and filter and the Gourami's, cherry barbs, ottos and danios. In a water change bucket will go the Angels and corys, plus heater and the other filter and keep them running. Current plants will go in another bucket with old tank water. 

Drain out whatever water is left and scoop out all the gravel. 

Now the one question I do have is should I mix the eco complete and the flourite together and make a combined layer. I know I don't have enough eco complete for full layer on its own (and can't afford to spend anymore), and then the gravel on top, or should I mix all 3 together.

Have I forgotten anything else? *c/p*

I didn't go the beaslbob way because I had no idea what to do with the excess peat moss and hubby was worried that the sand would be too dense and heavy for our floors (older house).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Will you have enough to cover the bottom with the three bags?I have two inches up front and four in the back of mine,to accomodate root systems.What color is the gravel?You can really mix it all,and I think it would look ok.I have in one tank a mix of playsand,graveland eco complete.Looks ok to me.Make sure that you dont disturb the media in your filter.The eco doesnt need rinsing,its fine like it is.The buckets of old water is good.I think it should be smooth sailing from here.I havent used the flourite but heard tons of good about it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I HAD a tank of flourite (regular) and eco, it looked OK, more like busted errr grinded brick oven bricks, red and black with some orangish in it.
here is a pic
























(last pic is light and substrate only, NO FERTS NO CO2)

it doesnt look bad at all, but in that 52g its 3" deep all the way across and it was 4 bags of eco and 4 bags of flourite so 8 bags total, no need to rinse the eco but the flourite will take some time. it took me about an hour per bag to get it CLEAN rinsed not just rinsed.
I dont use either eco or flourite anymore, Im using Baylee's Better Bottom,the plants grow like crazy with it.

your bucket, filter,heater gig sounds perfect, its what us professional tank keepers do.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

in my 90 gallon i have ummm i think 8-9 bags of ecocomplete. I got like 4-5 inches all around.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Plants like 2-3" of substrate. If you don't have enough Eco and Fluorite to cover that much, supplement with regular gravel. Hopefully the colors aren't too radically different. I hit it lucky with black Fluorite and blue standard gravel in my 10 gallon.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Aquatics, what is that beastly looking thing in your aquarium, a centipede?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo disappointed. *r2

let us know how it works.


for others the excess peat moss can just be used in the yard or garden.


my .02


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's reply.

I think I will mix the eco and florite and then gravel on top.

Sorry beaslbob but if i try and add the peat moss to the gardens I will have mountains they are already full of good soil.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rohkey said:


> Aquatics, what is that beastly looking thing in your aquarium, a centipede?


Return spray jet.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Return spray jet.


Looks kinda creepy. Is it supposed to be coiled up and tapered at the end?


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I added Eco Complete to my plain gravel tank. Following the directions on the Eco bag, I finger mixed them together, taking care to avoid uprooting plants. Worked out fine. Good luck.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Changing Planted Tanks Substrate Update*

Well I managed. Thanks for everyone's advice.

It took me about 6 hours to do the change over and I was unable to use the filters on the buckets but I kept an airstone running. I managed to get all the plants in even though I could not see a thing in the tank. 

Performed water tests this morning and luckily did not get a mini-cycle. Amm-0, Nitrite-0, Nitrate-15-20, and phosphate went down to .25 so hopefully it will help the bba die off.

One question is that my PH seems to have dropped a bit to 7.4, from its normal 7.6-7.8, will it stay at that rate or do you think it will fluctuate a bit before it levels off? The fish seem fine with no signs of distress.


----------

